# Marshall, MN - 2011 Plow pickup/sander



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

2011 Chevy Silverado short box extended cab/w 
Blizzard 8ft plow and snowex sander
54,000 miles
$17K


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

pictures?????


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I’ll give you $20


----------

